# How do you tell the expire date on API master test kit?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I ordered this from BigAl's Online during their boxing day sale. I just had time and opened the box tonight. Wow, I'd like to shake the hand of the person that packed my items. That's the same way I would have packed it if I was shipping it out to someone. The packing was so well done that it would have been good to be shipped anywhere in North America and still survive.

Ok, my packing accolades aside I need to know how to tell the EXP date on the API Freshwater Master Test Kit. The package has some packing tape around the bottom of the master kit. Is this normal? I'm having my worries it was a returned item repacked and shipped out to online customers.

The LOT numbers on the following bottles are:

Nitrite 
Lot 26A0809

High Range pH 
Lot 27A0709

Ammonia
Lot 83A0909
Lot 84B0809

Nitrate
Lot 17A0909
Lot 18B0909

pH
Lot 2??????


All bottles are facing outwards except the pH bottle and the top of the packaging has a blurry moulded plastic on it so I can't read the pH lot number. Given the way it was packaged and and tape around it I suspect the item is not original. 

Has anyone had any experiences returning items to BA Online before? I see they're out in Woodbridge which I can drive too but do they take drop off returns? Also do they do exchanges for the same item? 

If the item is not expired then I may use it. How long do all the bottles last for normally? Can any items expire? 

I heard before that water conditioners hardly have any expiry date but need to make sure on this master test kit. I got it only for my aquaponics setup but at 800tests I'm not sure I really need it or may return it and go with the 5 in 1 strips.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

A quick Google search yielded...

Each reagent bottle has a Lot # printed on the bottle. The last four digits are the month and year of manufacture. Example: Lot # 28A0102. This is a pH reagent manufactured in January of 2002. Pond Care Wide Range pH, ammonia, High Range pH, Nitrate, phosphate, Copper, calcium and GH all last for three years. Nitrite and KH will last for four years. Freshwater pH(low range) and
Pond Care Salt Level will last for five years.

I'm still using some reagents from 2002, and they work fine (after comparing with newer test kits and calibration standards). Whether you choose to believe in the expiry date or not is up to you


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> A quick Google search yielded...
> 
> Each reagent bottle has a Lot # printed on the bottle. The last four digits are the month and year of manufacture. Example: Lot # 28A0102. This is a pH reagent manufactured in January of 2002. Pond Care Wide Range pH, ammonia, High Range pH, Nitrate, phosphate, Copper, calcium and GH all last for three years. Nitrite and KH will last for four years. Freshwater pH(low range) and
> Pond Care Salt Level will last for five years.
> ...


Can you list your source URL please?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Here you go.

http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/t...ion-api-freshwater-master-test-kit-users.html


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Just to back that up here is an email i got from them when i asked API directly.

Thank you very much for contacting us regarding our products. All of your comments and questions are valuable. We use your feedback to create the most effective line of aquarium and pond products available.

In response to your question, each reagent bottle has a Lot # printed on the bottle. The last four digits are the month and year of manufacture. Example: Lot # 28A0102. This is a pH reagent manufactured in January of 2002. Pond Care Wide Range pH, Ammonia, High Range pH, Nitrate, Phosphate, Copper, Calcium and GH all last for three years. Nitrite and KH will last for four years. Freshwater pH(low range) and Pond Care Salt Level will last for five years. I would not trust these kits after they have expired.

If you have any other questions or wish to discuss this further, please email back or give us a call at 1-800-847-0659.

Best Regards,

Brian Bridgwater
Technical Service and Research
Aquarium Pharmaceuticals, Inc.
Mars Fishcare Group


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Jackson said:


> Just to back that up here is an email i from when i asked API directly.


That's the same answer that I got from the site I linked to (word for word!)


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> That's the same answer that I got from the site I linked to (word for word!)


I know that is why I said "just to back that up"


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys.


----------

